# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  من الزاكرة .. ود القوز جاب الفـــــــــــوز

## مريخي صعب

*كنت في الصف الخامس الابتدائي عندما أُقيمت مباريات سيكافا للأندية في تنزانيا في العام 86م.
مثلي مثل الصبية في امتداد الدرجة الثالثة مربع 12 كان خيارنا هو المريخ العظيم وذلك ليس لوجود ابن الحي \ عاطف القوز ولكن لأن المريخ ارتبط اسمه بأجمل الزكريات واقوي البطولات .......
عقب كل مباراة للمريخ كُنا نهرول لمنزل العم \ فضل المولي ..صائحين { ود القوز جاب الفوز }.. وكان هذا الشعار فأل طيب لنا واستمر حتي وصل المريخ للمباراة النهائية مع الشباب التنزاني .. ورقم تقد الزعيم بهدفين دون مقابل .. الا أن الفريق التنزاني استطاع التعادل .. ولجأ الفريقين الي ركلات من نقطة الجزاء .. فأضاع جمال ابوعنجه ضربة جزاء.. فخفقت القلوب ولكن ارتفع الدعاء..فكان النصر للمريخ العظيم ... فأنطلقت مظاهر الفرح الهادرة .. وكان لاعب منزل المريخ \ عاطف القوز يستقبل جموع المهنئين من كل الاحياء المجاورة .. الصحافة \ اركويت \ العشرة \السجانه \ الديوم ...الخ ... وكلها كانت تهتف ود القوز جاب الفوز .........
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*مربع 12 امتداد الدرجة الثالثة ذلك الحي العريق كان منبع النجوم .. في مربعنا كان \ عيسي صباح الخير \ عصمت الامتداد { لاعب الموردة} ..محمود صالح { حارس الفريق القومي السابق والنادي الاهلي الخرطومي } .... والحديث عن النجوم في الامتداد يطول ويطول .........
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*ارجع بزاكرتي للمباراة واصداء الفوز ...
عند حضور المريخ من تنزانيا كان لنا شرف الاستقبال العظيم بواسطة احد اساتذتنا الأجلاءبمدرسة الامتداد 2 الابتدائية بنين { نفس المدرسة التي تخرج منها لاعبنا \ عاطف القوز ... واذكر كانت هناك بصات شهيرة تسمي بصات الريكو ... وكان هتافنا المشهور واجزم بأننا طلاب مدرسة الامتداد 2 الابتدائية بنين اول من اطلقه ...{ بالرز .. بالبامية .. مريخنا غلب تنزانيا } ....... 
كانت فرحتنا لاتُضاهيها فرحة بإستقبال النجوم ... المرحوم \ سامي عزالدين \ بريمه \ الدحيش \ كمال عبد الغني \ ابراهيم عطا \ بدرالدين بخيت \ ابوعنجه \ طوكراوي \قلة\ سانتو\ ابراهومة\ عاطف القوز \وباقي العقد الفريد يقيادة وحش المريخ \ سيد سليم ..................
اللهم أعد الينا هذه الزكريات .. اللهم يسرلنا كأس افريقيا للأبطال ......... 
المريخ كوكب من الخيال والجمال الفريد ...........
*

----------


## ابوحازم

*كانت ايام مشهودة ,, لا تفارق ذاكرة تلك اللحظة الخالدة أبداً
ان شاء الله مريخ 2010 يفعلها
*

----------


## acba77

*ياسلام علي الايام الجميله
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*مريخ الزمن الجميل
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*[img3]http:/مريخ الزمن الجميل /[/img3]م:033:
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*:033::033::033:مرخاب موت
                        	*

----------

